

Ask HN: what to do in SF, as a nerd? - orenmazor

Hey guys, I'm in town very briefly. I already checked out a bit of mtv and palo alto and bummed around SF two nights.<p>I have 10 hours left here before my flight. what should I do?<p>so far, my favourite thing was the computer history museum.
======
nuclearsandwich
Check out Noisebridge, a primarily hardware oriented hackerspace. The general
fantasticness of whoever is there when you show up will blow your mind.

------
orenmazor
I was wondering why nobody's posting anything, then I remembered I'm still on
EST. heh. nothing beats sleeping in and discovering its only 8am :D

------
mgl
Come up with a brief idea and build a MVP of your startup, so you have
something to pitch people about at the airport ;)

EDIT typo: our = your

~~~
orenmazor
"our", or "your"? :)

I already have something past the mvp stage. that's taking up all of my
mindspace. I was hoping for sightseeing stuff. gonna have some breakfast and
going to walk around town, starting with blue bottle. I hear they make a good
espresso.

------
rhizome
The AT&T building where the company allowed the NSA to wiretap the country
without a warrant is the windowless bronze cube at 2nd & Folsom.

------
NonEUCitizen
visit Fry's

